# RecipeDB - Gibbo's Spring Ale



## gibbocore (27/8/09)

Gibbo's Spring Ale  Ale - American Pale Ale  All Grain                      Brewer's Notes fermented out in 3 days (<3 coopers yeast)tossed in 30g of summer saaz to dry hop hmmmm watermelons, then filtered.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      3.5 kg BB Galaxy Pale Malt    1 kg BB Wheat Malt    0.3 kg Weyermann Melanoidin       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      30 g Saaz (US) (pellet, 4.0AA%, 0mins)    15 g Green Bullet (Pellet, 13.5AA%, 15mins)    15 g Saaz (US) (pellet, 4.0AA%, 15mins)    10 g Green Bullet (Pellet, 13.5AA%, 60mins)         24L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.045 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.015 (calc)   Bitterness 29.3 IBU   Efficiency 73.5%   Alcohol 3.88%   Colour 10 EBC   Batch Size 24L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days


----------



## gibbocore (27/8/09)

few things about this, i didn't actually use green bullet, i used Galaxy, and the Saaz was Australian Summer saaz.

Also, i used Dingermans Aromatic malt as opposed to Melanoiden.

Is it possible to edit the names of the malts and hops?


----------



## brettprevans (27/8/09)

yeah we really need the RDB updated again. esp as galaxy is getting a huge following.


----------



## Stubbie (27/8/09)

Just to confirm, did you use Coopers yeast?


----------



## gibbocore (28/8/09)

Sorry mate, yep, recultured coopers yeast.


----------



## gibbocore (28/8/09)

ahhh stuff it.

Type: All Grain
Date: 4/06/2009 
Batch Size: 24.00 L
Brewer: Gibbo 
Boil Size: 32.18 L 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: Brew Pot (7.5 gal) and Cooler (48 qt) 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 73.6 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.60 kg Pale Malt, Galaxy (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 73.5 % 
1.00 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 EBC) Grain 20.4 % 
0.30 kg Aromatic Malt (51.2 EBC) Grain 6.1 % 
10.00 gm Galaxy [13.40%] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 16.1 IBU 
15.00 gm Galaxy [13.40%] (15 min) Hops 10.9 IBU 
15.00 gm Summer Sazz [4.70%] (15 min) Hops 3.8 IBU 
30.00 gm Summer Sazz [4.70%] (60 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
300ml Cooper Ale (Recultured Coopers) Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.047 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.046 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.011 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.011 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.6 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 4.6 % 
Bitterness: 30.9 
Est Color: 9.1 


Mash Profile

Mash Name: Single Infusion, Medium Body Total Grain Weight: 4.90 kg 
Sparge Water: 18.10 L Grain Temperature: 22.2 C 
Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C TunTemperature: 22.2 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: TRUE Mash PH: 5.2 PH 

Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 12.78 L of water at 61.2 C 55.0 C 60 min 
Step Decoct 3.68 L of mash and boil it 65.0 C 60 min 
Mash Out Add 7.16 L of water at 98.3 C 75.6 C 10 min


----------



## chappo1970 (28/8/09)

Looks great Gibbo and perfect timing as I'm looking to knock out a few quick summertime ales this weekend. I haven't got any Coopers on stand by so I might sup. for good olde S05 and no Ozzy Saaz so maybe the Sazz B (NZ).

How did it turn out?


----------



## gibbocore (28/8/09)

I'm so stoked with this beer, lovely malt aroma, bready wheat flavour from the coopers yeast are finished up by the galaxy bitterness and fruitbowl flavours from the ozzy saaz. This has been another beer in my list of coopers experiments, it offers such a great versatile range of options to your beers, I've been letting it drop bright and it floccs beautifully in a short amount of time and can ferment quote dry or my favourite has been finishing it up at around 1011-12.

I made a ESB with it recently and am currently brewing the same recipe with ringwood for some side by sides.


----------

